# Quick books Pro



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Does anyone run this program for accounting ?

I am taking over my accounting and thought about using this program. I started using it but found some glitches that I am not happy about.

The biggest being... I am not able to set up a different line item price for each customer. Example, customer A gets plowed for 150.00 per push. Customer B gets plowed for 250.00 per push. The program will allow me to put in Plowing as a line item, but it will not allow a different price for each customer.

Any thoughts ???


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=439141

Double dipping I see. Even using the same amounts


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

On a Call;1992790 said:


> Does anyone run this program for accounting ?
> 
> I am taking over my accounting and thought about using this program. I started using it but found some glitches that I am not happy about.
> 
> ...


Set your customers up as sub items. So item 1- commercial plowing with your description of process. Then create new item, number it 1A - name it Conoco and enter your price. Should be a box to check to make it a sub item of existing item. Check that box.

Item 1B - Phillips 66 enter price. Check box.

Item 1C ........ and so on. Then when you make out bill, you enter 1B and it should pull up your customer with the price you assigned them and description.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss;1992897 said:


> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=439141
> 
> Double dipping I see. Even using the same amounts


Caught with my pants down 

I thought why not never know what shakes out in the wash

But....at least I did not use plowing in the description


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Derek I think I understand, but not fully.

In order for that to work will I not have to have a list for each customer ?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

On a Call;1992922 said:


> Derek I think I understand, but not fully.
> 
> In order for that to work will I not have to have a list for each customer ?


I PM'd you my #, but it's getting late. Call me tomorrow, I'd be happy to talk and see if I can help you. Easier/quicker to talk than type.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

That is not the right way to do that. I cost me a lot of money to find the right answer to that issue and I wont share it openly but I will say that there is a way to set up customer specific pricing. pm me I may share.


----------



## Turbs3000 (Feb 20, 2015)

You can use price levels within Quickbooks to display discounts, additional charges, or specific pricing that will override the base rate on a service per customer. 
Snowman, not sure how it cost you a lot of money to find it as calling or emailing Quickbooks would have worked, or... Google. Also, why post if you aren't willing to share info, do you just like to hear people beg for your help?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

snowman55;1993101 said:


> That is not the right way to do that. I cost me a lot of money to find the right answer to that issue and I wont share it openly but I will say that there is a way to set up customer specific pricing. pm me I may share.


Why hide it? Isn't the point of a forum to help each other learn better faster and more profitable ideas??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen;1993158 said:


> Why hide it? Isn't the point of a forum to help each other learn better faster and more profitable ideas??


Same reason I didn't give out all my experiences with liquids publicly.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1993167 said:


> Same reason I didn't give out all my experiences with liquids publicly.


............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1993167 said:


> Same reason I didn't give out all my experiences with liquids publicly.


Empting your pee bag on the ground don't count.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1993189 said:


> Empting your pee bag on the ground don't count.


Way to burst my bag.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1993211 said:


> Way to burst my bag.


Gross


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1993158 said:


> Why hide it? Isn't the point of a forum to help each other learn better faster and more profitable ideas??


I said pm me and I will talk about it. I am not giving away knowledge I to paid for to guys I compete with. I will say hiring "an expert" to audit my use of quickbooks was money well spent.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1993213 said:


> Gross


I didn't say it was my colostomy bag............


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You just set up each client as a sub item of say snowplowing,each cust has the various billing options.When you make out an invoice just enter name and choose the item and your all set.All my cust have all billing options listed and I just choose the one that applies.Maybe I'm missing something but it's quite basic.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

On a Call;1992790 said:


> Does anyone run this program for accounting ?
> 
> I am taking over my accounting and thought about using this program. I started using it but found some glitches that I am not happy about.
> 
> ...


Thats one one my issues with Q B pro. I've used it for so many years & just got used to adjusting the price for each invoice I create.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1993167 said:


> Same reason I didn't give out all my experiences with liquids publicly.


Your reasoning I completely understand. But book keeping? Kinda throws me for a loop.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay for all you dopes!Just opened qb to record the millions of $$$ of deposits to make today,took a quick look at my item list.Here you go-when in the create invoice page click on the customer box and choose customer.Click item list and choose new.Choose service,then item name ie joe blow store,sub item of say construction income.desription- 1"- 3" snowplowing,rate 125.00$ Account - construction income.Choose tax code. To add more billing options for same cust just hit new item and make it a sub item of joe blow store.I made snowplowing a sub item of construction income to keep it separate. Each of my cust have up to 5-6 or more custom choices,skid steer loader hauling rate etc.Now you'll be less of a dope!


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by grandview View Post
Gross
I didn't say it was my colostomy bag............

It's all jokes till you meet a guy with one...(me...colon cancer)

Nick


----------

